# help with bolens 1225



## Randin (Jan 8, 2012)

last year I lost the dipstick for the hydraulic fluid and I don't know how long i should make the new one. Can someone measure theirs and let me know. Measure from the to of the round part to the bottom and how far up the safe fill zone is.


----------

